# I need help.



## t3frees (Aug 9, 2012)

Well my wife got a new job. And she works with a guy. And I cant seem to let the fact go that she wont cheat on me.She has never cheated on me. And for some reason I just cant get enough "I love you's" from her anymore. And like the little cute stuff like jumping in my arms. Im not a bad looking guy i guess. I feel like depressed and we are alwasy arguing. Im a stay at home dad and she works. ALOT and when it comes time to go to bed I usually want to have sex. And when she turns be down I feel like she hate's me. Maybe she is tired idk. But now she is sleeping in our main house. Without me. I need help. Please. We are also 20 years old and have a 1&half year old baby girl.


----------



## t3frees (Aug 9, 2012)

And like every minute I just have to pop off something like do you still love me? And thats when the fights start. I mean its probabally me starting all these arguement's. Any advice? Or do I just need help? I have recently thought about suicide because I feel that me dieing will make her happier. Im so stressed. I tryed hanging myself but could not do it. I called her earlier and she said if **** dont change's quick she is gone. But how am I supposed to change if she is still going to be mad at me?


----------



## ItMatters (Jun 6, 2012)

You need HELP. You are depressed, overwhelmed, too young, and being incredibly needy and clingy- which isn't attractive to anyone male or female.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE. Go see a doc, tell them exactly what your wrote here- or even print it out and just hand it to them.

You need more than what your wife can give you at this point. You need help for your depression.

Good luck.


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

You seem very needy..You do need IC to feel happy with yourself, it's not fair to depend on someone else for your own happiness..But yes you do need sex and she needs to find the time for that because I learned the hard way. I neglected my husband sexually for many many years and he felt neglected and hurt, I had no idea it affected him this bad..well our marriage went to crap because of my neglegence..I thought he was just a jerk because he was so moody..now I know why. Talk to her and get into counseling before it gets worse. Being in a marriage where you feel like roommates can just build more resentment for both of you. Work it out now, don't wait or you both will be miserable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SolitaryConfinement (Jun 20, 2012)

CantSitStill said:


> Being in a marriage where you feel like roommates can just build more resentment for both of you. Work it out now, don't wait or you both will be miserable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


CantSitStill, you are sooo right. 

T3, I havent posted here in a while, and have some catching up to do, but i will tell you, someone recommended that I read a book called No More Mr. Nice Guy. It has opened my eyes. Based on what you have posted, i think it may be a good read for you too. My wife deals with depression and anxiety and truly has issues that need to be addressed. I always felt as if that was the basis for our problems. The whole time, i was thinking what a supporting husband i was, unselfish, and always putting her before myself. I have recently realized that some of my actions just made her situation and our situation worse. I hope that whatever the issue(s) is in your relationship, that you are able to address it. Even if this relationship does not work out, you dont want to start a new one with the same bad habits. you are going to9 have to find a way to find happiness and fullfilment within yourself, THEN allow her to suppliment. you cannot depend soley on her for your emotional state, Trust me, it doesnt work. Being a stay at home dad is going to make it more challenging, but not impossible. Even if the NMNMG book is something you relate to, and I hope it is, a professional is still important to teach you how to handle and address the feelings of insecurity and concern.


----------

